# What to buy on Amazon?! Help me out.



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

What's up everyone.

Like the title states, I have about $75 worth of Amazon rewards points that is burning a hole in my pocket. Problem is, I don't know what to purchase. ( I know, first world problems.)
I'm currently looking at the "pro plugger tool". 
But hoping for some suggestions on other helpful items for the lawn.

Drop some knowledge on me, TLF peeps!


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

You have bermuda so I would probably put that towards some T-Nex if I were you.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Teej said:


> You have bermuda so I would probably put that towards some T-Nex if I were you.


+1 best advice possible


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Super Juice!

In all seriousness though. PGR would be the st 
bang for your buck.


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey guys.
Thanks for the suggestion.
I actually have some T-Nex PGR already.
Stuff works like a charm.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Quality hose nozzle. Always worth owning one or more of those if you work or play outdoors.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I bought a garden knife that silvercymbal recommended and it is one of those multi purpose tools that I can't do without now.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Underhill Pellet Pro for tournament ready pellets. A little more than $75 but it'll get you close


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

$65 for 40lb. of Humic DG


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Are these points accrued from a credit card? If so, it's best to apply it to your statement directly. You don't earn points while redeeming points. So spend $75 on your credit card, earn points on that purchase, then use your points to pay off that $75 balance on your card.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Kinda splitting hairs but good advice none the less.


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Are these points accrued from a credit card? If so, it's best to apply it to your statement directly. You don't earn points while redeeming points. So spend $75 on your credit card, earn points on that purchase, then use your points to pay off that $75 balance on your card.


haha You must be a lot of fun at parties...JK.
Thanks for the financial savy advice, but I am just trying to grab ideas on what could be useful in the lawn.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

*Here is a copied post from the Baroness thread...Some items such as the Accu-gage, Power Rotary Scissors, etc. will not be available on Amazon:*

For grease, I really like the LockNLube Grease Coupler. Not necessary, but keeps the grease in the zerks and not everywhere else. I paired it with a Lumax Heavy Duty Deluxe Pistol Grip Grease Gun with 18 in Flex Hose.

For HOC checks, I would suggest the Accu-gage. You definitely should upgrade to the hands free (magnetic) option.

For gas, I like the Surecan or No-Spill. I use the Surecan for the Baroness and the No-Spill for the Echo tools.

For an hourmeter, I use Hardline Products HR-8061-2 Hour Meter/Tachometer for up to 2-Cylinder Engines.

I am never going to cut my transport axles. So, I think Idech Power Rotary Scissors are a game changer for owning a greens mower and having lots of obstacles in your lawn.

For cleaning newly acquired used lawn equipment, I like S100 12005L Total Cycle Cleaner Bottle - 1.32 Gallon 

For an all purpose over-sized funnel, I would suggest the Funnel for Filling Resin & Mineral Tanks - 2.5" x 10" .

For planting, I use Power Planter 100% USA Made 3"x7" Bulb & Bedding Plant Auger . This is heavy duty and much better than ones you will find at the big box stores.

For soil tests, I use Tubular Soil Sampler (15"L x 3/4"Dia.).

For liquid removal, I use Sierra Tools JB5684 Battery Operated Liquid Transfer Pump.

For measuring, I use American Weigh Scales AWS Series Digital Pocket Weight Scale, Black, 600G x 0.1G . I also use Accuteck ShipPro 110lbs x 0.1 oz. Digital Shipping Postal Scale, Black (W-8580-110-Black) .

Most of these items, but not all, have been suggested by @Mightyquinn and others on TLF.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

That seems like a pretty good price on the soil sampler. They make soil samples pretty easy and clean.


----------

